# BCS: učinjen [akcenat]



## yael*

MOD EDIT: Moved from THIS thread.

p.s. nikad čula *učinjen* kao pridev.


----------



## VelikiMag

yael* said:


> p.s. nikad čula *učinjen* kao pidev.


Kada se odnosi na ljude, kao npr. _učinjen čovjek_, to znači da taj želi i hoće da pomogne. Drugim riječima, da ti učini uslugu. I ta osobina kada je neko učinjen se veoma cijeni.


----------



## yael*

VelikiMag said:


> Kada se odnosi na ljude, kao npr. _učinjen čovjek_, to znači da taj želi i hoće da pomogne. Drugim riječima, da ti učini uslugu. I ta osobina kada je neko učinjen se veoma cijeni.


Sad nešto ne mogu da se setim ekvivalenta u srpskom. I još ovo da pitam, pa da zatvaramo OT: izgovor crnogorski - dugo I? I akcenat na I ili U?


----------



## VelikiMag

Kratko i, valjda kratkouzlazno nisam siguran: učìnjen.

Riječ koja mi pada na pamet, a da ima najbliže značenje je _predusretljiv_. Samo mi ona zvuči nekako formalno, a i ne koristi se baš često, za razliku od ove naše.


----------



## Duya

Zetski govor bi, kao staroštokavski, trebalo da ima troakcenatski sistem (dugosilazni, dugouzlazni i kratkosilazni; kratkouzlazni je novoštokavska inovacija), dakle, _učȉnjen_. Kratkouzlazni imamo u npr. _ubìjen, _bar kako ga izgovaraju novoštokavci; u zetskom bi to valjda glasilo _ubȉjen.


_Zapravo, i ne znam kako je i da li je standardni crnogorski normirao akcentuaciju, ali bi bilo za očekivati da normira dominantni zetski dijalekt kao standardni.


----------



## VelikiMag

Duya said:


> Zetski govor bi, kao staroštokavski, trebalo da ima troakcenatski sistem (dugosilazni, dugouzlazni i kratkosilazni; kratkouzlazni je novoštokavska inovacija), dakle, _učȉnjen_.


U pravu si, meni je prva pomisao i bila da je kratkosilazni, ali se onda sjetih da sam negdje pročitao da na srednjim slogovima stoje samo uzlazni akcenti. Ali izgleda da se to pravilo odnosi samo na novoštokavsko akcentovanje.


----------



## The Montenegrian

Ja sam slab sa teorijom o akcentima, ali učinjen je kod nas kratko silazni ... valjda  

P.S. ne/normalizovan sam i ja stavio, al reko da provjerim ođe ima mnogo strucnijih osoba od mene


----------



## yael*

Duya je stručnjak za akcente (na čemu mu zavidim), ali ja sam se sad više nisam sigurna da je onako kako sam ja mislila. U svakom slučaju, potpuno drugačije nego kod nas, jer je kod nas akcenat (kratkosilazni?) na U.


----------



## VelikiMag

Duya said:


> Zapravo, i ne znam kako je i da li je standardni crnogorski normirao akcentuaciju, ali bi bilo za očekivati da normira dominantni zetski dijalekt kao standardni.


Sada sam pogledao Gramatiku crnogorskoga jezika i na osnovu primjera koji su dati vidim da je standardizacija urađena na osnovu istočnohercegovačkog dijalekta. Tako da postoje sva 4 akcenta. Za kratkouzlazni su navedeni primjeri: śèkira, lèćeti, nèviđelica, òtac, śèđeti, dànas i sl.
Takođe, jedno od pravila glasi: „Silazni akcenti (i dugi i kratki) mogu se naći samo na prvome slogu u riječi“. Međutim, to pravilo se opet odnosi samo na istočnohercegovački dijalekt, a ne i na zetski.


----------



## Duya

VelikiMag said:


> Sada sam pogledao Gramatiku crnogorskoga jezika i na osnovu primjera koji su dati vidim da je standardizacija urađena na osnovu istočnohercegovačkog dijalekta. Tako da postoje sva 4 akcenta. Za kratkouzlazni su navedeni primjeri: śèkira, lèćeti, nèviđelica, òtac, śèđeti, dànas i sl.



Ovako _oduha _, rekao bih da u zetskom svi ovi primjeri imaju kratkosilazni jedan slog kasnije: śekIra, lećEt, nevIđelica, otAc, śeđEt, danAs, je li tako? (Zapravo, i ne znam šta je neviđelica...)


----------



## VelikiMag

Tako je, ja ih upravo tako i izgovaram. I zbog toga malo teže pravim razliku između kratkosilaznog i kratkouzlaznog akcenta u drugim dijalektima.
Neviđelica je mrak, odnosno situacija kada se ništa ne vidi. A mislim da se ponekad koristi i u pogrdnom smislu za nekoga.


----------



## yael*

Ali ako u zetskom ne postoji kratkouzlazni, kako se izgovara reč šuma ili kiša? 

Ova diskusija je postala vrlo interesantna, možda bi trebalo da se otvori zaseban topik?
A neviđelica je baš lepa reč. I ja je prvi put čujem. Crnogorski je moj omiljeni južnoslovenski jezik.


----------



## VelikiMag

yael* said:


> Ali ako u zetskom ne postoji kratkouzlazni, kako se izgovara reč šuma ili kiša?


Šuma i kiša imaju kratkosilazni akcent u svim dijalektima.


----------



## yael*

Izgubih ovaj post: da li je ovo greska?


----------



## Duya

Jeste.  

Kratkouzlazni u dvosložnim riječima imamo u npr. _zèmlja_ ili _vòda. _

Novoštokavski kratkouzlazni akcenti su dobrim dijelom nastali tzv. metatonijom (bješe li ovo prava riječ?), odnosno prenosom naglaska na prethodni slog, ali čuvanjem visine tona na istom (uporedi _sèkira:sekȉra_). Kao rezultat, u npr. _zèmlja _prvi je slog akustički glasniji, ali oba imaju istu visinu tona. Kod kratkosilaznog (koji je nekakav "default" u drugim jezicima, hajde da kažemo i prirodniji), naglašeni slog je i glasniji i višeg tona. 

E sad, kako su nastali na _zèmlja_ ili _vòda, _pojma nemam. Staroštokavski tu izvjesno nema *_zemljA_ i *_vodA_, nego. pretpostavljam, _zȅmlja_ odnosno _vȍda _-- o, veliki Magu? Tu se i u novoštokavskoj deklinaciji šeta tip: N _zèmlja, G __zèmljē _ali A _z__ȅ__mlju... _mnogo nam komplikovan jezik.


----------



## yael*

Jeste, mnogo je komplikovan, a akcenti su mi najteži. Naravno, ne grešim ih u govoru (osim, u rečima sinôva, zetôva, etc., ali tu je dijalekt u pitanju), ali ne mogu da ih definišem... valjda nemam sluha...
Elem, kako se izgovaraju onda izgovaraju zemlja i voda u zetskom? Kratkosilazni, pretpostavljam, ali tone mogu nekako da reprodukujem. Kakva frustracija akcenti!


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> Jeste, mnogo je komplikovan, a akcenti su mi najteži. Naravno, ne grešim ih u govoru (osim, u rečima sinôva, zetôva, etc., ali tu je dijalekt u pitanju), ali ne mogu da ih definišem... valjda nemam sluha...



Bila je neka moja tema o raspoznavanju naglasaka na kojoj su phosphore i Duya davali objašnjenja pa bi možda mogla nju potražiti.

Moj proces razlikovanja ide ovako:
1) dugoulazni i dugosilazni razlikujem po tome da dugouzlazni ima upitnu intonaciju, a dugosilazni je primjetno duži, kao da traje "jedan i po" samoglasnik
Evo da vidim hoću li pogriješiti.
malo dijete (neodređeno) - dugosilazni plus zanaglasna dužina - mȃlō. Skoro pa da se može izgovoriti maalo:
malo dijete (određeno) - dugouzlazni - málo, skoro upitna intonacija u ma

2) kratkouzlazni i kratkosilazni teže razlikujem (ne u govoru, već prepoznavanju), uglavnom po tome da je kratkosilazni meni primjetno "udarniji" (forceful, kao da neko lupa šakom od sto) od kratkouzlaznog.


----------



## Duya

Jedan trik je da riječ promrmljaš, odzviždućeš ili slično, tj. da suglasnike izbaciš a samoglasnike svedeš na jedan. (Poželjno je da to uradiš u sebi ili nasamo , inače bi ljudi oko tebe mogli pomisliti da si pošandrcala). Kod kratkosilaznog, ton naglašenog sloga je znatno viši nego narednog, a kod kratkouzlaznog su otprilike iste visine. Dugi akcenti se lakše razlikuju, pošto se "glide" ka višem ili nižem tonu odvija unutar istog sloga.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Bila je neka moja tema o raspoznavanju naglasaka na kojoj su phosphore i Duya davali objašnjenja pa bi možda mogla nju potražiti.


Jeste, pročitala sam juče taj topik - odlična diskusija, ali meni je i dalje teško da ih prepoznam... stvar sluha sigurno. Moram jednog dana ozbiljno da se posvetim tome. Probala sam i duyin metod, neke sam akcente ubola.


----------



## DenisBiH

Za R&R odi na YouTube i potraži "Uzeše Nam Pos'o" (traži sa "Uzeše Nam Pos'o gras").


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Za R&R odi na YouTube i potraži "Uzeše Nam Pos'o" (traži sa "Uzeše Nam Pos'o gras").


A jel' to sandžački? Meni zvuči kao crnogorski...


----------



## Duya

Pa to je isti, zetski dijalekat. On naravno ima regionalne varijacije, ali osnovne karakteristike su iste.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cf/Shtokavian_subdialects1988.png


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> A jel' to sandžački? Meni zvuči kao crnogorski...



Mislim da je punim imenom to zetsko-južnosandžački dijalekt. VelikiMag će ti bolje znati objasniti, ali ovo se zaista odnosi na Bošnjake iz Sandžaka, i to rekao bih istočnog dijela crnogorskog dijela Sandžaka (mada je za mnoge Sarajlije vjerovatno nepoznanica da svi u Sandžaku ne govore tako).


----------



## yael*

> Pa to je isti, zetski dijalekat. On naravno ima regionalne varijacije, ali osnovne karakteristike su iste.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cf/Shtokavian_subdialects1988.png



Nije mi baš najjasnije koji se to subdijalekt govori u Subotici i Somboru. 



DenisBiH said:


> Mislim da je punim imenom to zetsko-južnosandžački dijalekt. VelikiMag će ti bolje znati objasniti, ali ovo se zaista odnosi na Bošnjake iz Sandžaka, i to rekao bih istočnog dijela crnogorskog dijela Sandžaka (mada je za mnoge Sarajlije vjerovatno nepoznanica da svi u Sandžaku ne govore tako).


I moja je greška - kad se govori o sandžačkom, ja mislim automatski na novopazarski... I kod nas, pretpostavjam, većina ljudi smatra da u Sandžaku svi govore kao min. Rasim Ljajić.

p.s. izvinjavam se, ne funkcioniše mi quote u prvom delu posta.


----------



## Duya

yael* said:


> Nije mi baš najjasnije koji se to subdijalekt govori u Subotici i Somboru.




To se odnosi na bunjevački ikavski, mada su Bunjevci danas tamo prilična manjina.

Evo ovdje je Đorđe dao lijep pregled glavnih dijalekata i njihovih osobina. 

By the way, forum ima bagova u editoru, često se zbuni kad treba da se završi URL ili italik...


----------



## yael*

Vrlo interesantno. U Azbukovici je ikavski  odumreo, taj kraj poznajem. Danas se govori ekavski, ne ijekavski. A u Vojvodini ijekavski opstaje u nekim mestima (imam prijatelje iz Njegoševa, koji govore ijekavski, doduše malo iskvaren, ali u svakom slučaju njihov govor nema veza sa bačkim).


----------



## VelikiMag

Ovako, zemlja i voda bih rekao sa kratkosilaznim akcentom na prvom slogu, dakle zȅmlja i vȍda. Ako pokušam da zamislim da tu stoje kratkouzlazni akcenti, djeluje mi kao da bi oni bili za jedan mali djelić duži od kratkosilaznog, kao da naginju ka dugom akcentu. I znatno teže bih izgovorio takvu riječ, jer mi loše zvuči kratkouzlazni akcenat na prvom slogu dvosložne riječi, čiji je drugi slog otvoren. Zato što je u mom izgovoru taj drugi slog za nijansu niži. Kako je ovakav akcenat nastao ne znam, ali znam da na primjer u ruskom ove dvije riječi imaju akcenat na poslednjem slogu - земл_я_ , вод_а_.

Malo bih za ovu riječ još prokomentarisao i promjenu akcenta po padežima, konkretno imam u vidu genitiv. Naravno u zetskom dijalektu.

U jednini, genitiv bi glasio _zȅmljē_, sa izraženom postakcenatskom dužinom na poslednjem slogu. Međutim, nerijetko se čuje, iako se ne smatra ispravnim, da je akcenat na poslednjem slogu. Nekako ovako: _zemljé_. Ili _vodé_.

Za množinu, na hjp-u piše da bi genitiv bio _zemáljā_, tako bi valjda rekli i u Srbiji. Kod nas ovog pomjeranja akcenta nema, tako da bi izgovor bio _zȅmāljā_.

Sve u svemu, jedna poprilično komplikovana situacija. Ali akcenti su ipak nešto što se treba čuti, a ne pročitati.


----------

